#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  ذره بین جهت کار تعمیرات

## m-aboli

سلام 
بنده هنوز مغازه ام را راه اندازی نکردم جهت تعمیرات لوازم صوتی و تصویری
تا قبل از ان و دست و پا گیر نبودن جهت مونتاژ و دمونتاژ قطعات اس ام دی چه ذره بینی رو پیشنهاد میکنید که کارم راه بیفته و دست و پا گیر نباشه ؟
که تنهایی باهاش کار کنم و خیلی هزینه هم نکنم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

> سلام 
> بنده هنوز مغازه ام را راه اندازی نکردم جهت تعمیرات لوازم صوتی و تصویری
> تا قبل از ان و دست و پا گیر نبودن جهت مونتاژ و دمونتاژ قطعات اس ام دی چه ذره بینی رو پیشنهاد میکنید که کارم راه بیفته و دست و پا گیر نباشه ؟
> که تنهایی باهاش کار کنم و خیلی هزینه هم نکنم


درود بر سما

لینک زیر :

https://eshop.eca.ir/348-%D9%85%DB%8...A8%DB%8C%D9%86

----------

*armin-a*,*mohammadhadi*,*sivier*

----------


## mhpr2008

بنظر من یه بوپ سه جشم خوب یاکسون بگیر هم عمری هستش هم کارت راه میندازه بعدن هم میتونی روش دوربین بزاری خیلی عالیه من ak36 دارم حرف نداره خیلی از این دیجیتالیا بهتره

----------

*mohammadhadi*

----------

